
The Social Network Employers Love to Raid - mathattack
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-07/the-computer-science-social-network-employers-love-to-raid
======
pietroglyph
This is a misleading title. The article is about a (self described) Q&A
platform for college students that has monetized itself with an opt-in job
board. I suppose that the incentives for clickbait are just too high... At
least it's not damaging to the body of the article.

~~~
aoki
i don't think it's as inaccurate as you're suggesting, though.

i've recently taken upper-division/graduate courses in math, stats, EE and CS
at three different US universities. 100% of the courses used piazza, because
professors and TAs don't want to pollute their inboxes with questions and most
questions end up being answered by students. it's not great, but it supports
latex math (!) and its discussion features are much better than canvas (which
tends to be the default, officially-blessed system these days).

membership in courses (and hence institutions) is usually managed by the
instructors based on university email. "social network" features are pretty
basic (based on courses, institutions, and contacts) but definitely exist.

i imagine the main draw for employers is that it's a nearly universal pool
(for certain majors) of opted-in university leads with relatively reliable
major/institution/coursework data for filtering.

"raid" might not be the best word choice, but given that students "have to"
sign up to get course help and will probably manage to click on the opt-in
careers button at some point, i can kind of see how people can see this pivot
as skeevy.

------
nathanaldensr
Blatant content marketing.

